# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Bos krijgt prijs voor kankeronderzoek - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Bos krijgt prijs voor kankeronderzoek*
*Trouw -** 15 minuten geleden*
(Novum) - De tweejaarlijkse Catharijneprijs voor onderzoek naar de oorzaken van kanker gaat dit jaar naar Hans Bos, hoogleraar fysiologische chemie bij het UMC Utrecht. Hij krijgt de prijs en tienduizend euro *...* 
Catherijneprijs voor kankeronderzoek Bos RTV Utrecht
*alle 11 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

